# Travelling from Cairns to Melbourne



## Geenerman (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi

My freind and I are travelling from Carins to Melbourne starting in January 2010. We are buying a car in Cairns and making our way down that way. We hope to get work along the way and visit all the famous attractions.

We also hope to get our second year visa as we plan to settle down someplace and getting work. We are both professionals.

I am looking for some advice,tips and hints for our journey.

Cheers


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Bit of advice in http://www.australiaforum.com/travel-questions/2030-sydney-cairns.html for from Sydney up and with a reference to Furleys thread near bottom of page.

A few other threads earlier on you'll find with relevant info on scrolling back too.

As for arriving Cairns in January you're going to find it a bit like walking into a Sauna coming from colder parts, quite warm and humid you can expect it to be and it'll be that way right through to at least March - May up north, getting slightly cooler in May further south but still warm from Brisbane north and humidity high enough there too.

You would have been far better to fly into Sydney or Melbourne and a far bigger auto market there to choose from, only advantage for Cairns in that respect is to hope another traveller is dead keen to be out of the place and has a suitable vehicle to offload that you may be able to strike a bargain on.

You'll find a few threads re vehicles and their registration requirements looking back too.


----------

